# cant install mac OS9 on M5521 imac



## imaciam (Feb 10, 2009)

WRONG FORUM sorry , maybe someone could move for me ?

hi there,

I am trying to install 9.2 on a imac M5521, and it wont recognize the harddrive at all , mo matter what I try to do.

I am a complete noob to macos and while Ive tried the various disk utils on the disk ( it wont boot from hardrive so I just used the os 9 cdrom: friend gave to me not wanting to deal with it, lucky me ) and no luck.  Only thing I can find is reference in ondisk docs to go into  'functions' menu and do a low level format of HD, but the HD doens't even show up in installer as its a blank field .

Any idea what could be wrong ?

Thanks anyone.
imaciam


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 11, 2009)

Moved 
What color is that install disc? Does it list the Mac model in it?
How much RAM do you have?


----------



## imaciam (Feb 11, 2009)

Giaguara said:


> Moved
> What color is that install disc? Does it list the Mac model in it?
> How much RAM do you have?



White disk, but I am sure its a M5521 and it has 64MB of ram.

I suspect a bad HD as it only boots to OS9 once I insert the OS9 cdrom.

thx
imac


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 11, 2009)

We could rule out the bad disk by trying to install something else there. 
Try with some plain version of Linux that would allow install on a PPC and with that amount of RAM and hard drive space. If the Linux installer can see the disk then we should see it for OS 9 too.


----------



## imaciam (Feb 11, 2009)

Giaguara said:


> We could rule out the bad disk by trying to install something else there.
> Try with some plain version of Linux that would allow install on a PPC and with that amount of RAM and hard drive space. If the Linux installer can see the disk then we should see it for OS 9 too.



IaM sorry for inconvenience of this thread, but as I feared it was indeed a bad harddrive, as I took off back of unit to get to it,replaced rebooted and voila instant fix 

thanks for replying to assist.
imacIam


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 11, 2009)

Ah sweet


----------

